# [solved] KDE Eject Problem

## AROK

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich ein Medium auswerfen will unter kde kommt folgender Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> Die Geräteeinbindung wurde erfolgreich gelöst, jedoch lässt sich das Medium nicht auswerfen

 

als Root:

```
/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdeeject /media/USBSTICK/
```

geht, 

als user:

 *Quote:*   

> Eject /media/USBSTICK/ failed!

 

Scheint ein Rechteproblem zu sein, oder? 

habt ihr eine Idee, beim googlen hab ich ncihts brauchbares gefunden. 

Grüße

AROK

----------

## schachti

Wie sieht denn der zugehörige fstab-Eintrag aus? Hast Du evtl. die Option user anstatt users verwendet?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ein USB Stick kannst du nicht auswerfen  :Wink: 

Aber unmounten sollte ohne Probleme gehen, sofern du das als User auch kannst.

Teste es mal in der Konsole mit "umount /mnt/ubstick"

tobi

----------

## TuxTom

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ein USB Stick kannst du nicht auswerfen 

 

Doch, kannst du! Der Befehl wirft ihn zwar nicht physikalisch aus (logischerweise, oder habt ihr nen Auswurfmotor an eueren USB-Ports?), aber er entfernt ihn ganz aus dem System. Das macht z.B. Sinn, wenn die Gegenstelle ein Handy oder MP3-Player ist, der darauf wartet. Wenn man diese Geräte nicht vollständig entfernt, kommt eine Fehlermeldung von wegen es könnte zu Datenverlust gekommen sein.

Das ganze ist, wie du vermutest, ein Rechteproblem (fehlende Schreibrechte des Users für das Devicefile). Mir ist keine Lösung bekannt außer manuell die udev-Regeln anzupassen. Wenn du eine andere findest, lass es mich bitte wissen!

Gruß, Tom

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Bei mir ist es so, dass er die gleiche Meldung bringt, aber er führt ein richtigen Umount aus. Sprich, wenn ich "mount" eingebe, dann wird er nicht mehr angezeigt.

Daher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass die Meldung sich darauf bezieht, dass umount $path geht, aber eject $path nicht funktioniert.

Denn bei einer CD/DVD passiert das nicht. 

Was ist denn mit "umount $path" in der Konsole?

Gib uns mal den Eintrag in deiner /etc/fstab!

Tobi

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

hab doch noch was gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575447-highlight-kdeeject.html

und es funktioniert!

Gruß

AROK

----------

## SvenFischer

Also, bevor man sich alles durchließt und probiert:

chmod 750 /usr/bin/eject

chgrp plugdev /usr/bin/eject

chmod u+s /usr/bin/eject

Funktioniert prima.

----------

## AROK

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Also, bevor man sich alles durchließt und probiert:
> 
> chmod 750 /usr/bin/eject
> 
> chgrp plugdev /usr/bin/eject
> ...

 

Ich habe eine udev Regel angelegt, die den Stick unter der Gruppe plugdev einstellt.

Funktioniert prima   :Cool: 

Wie hier beschrieben:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575447-highlight-kdeeject.html

----------

## AROK

Hi,

ging heut wieder nicht mehr.

So geht es aber wieder:

```

ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sd[a-z][0-9]", ATTRS{removable}=="1", GROUP="plugdev" MODE="660"

```

Grüße

AROK

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich habe nie an udev- Regeln gebastelt, KDE 3.5.9 wirft sauber über den Punkt "Speichermedium" aus, inkl. eject. Vielleicht mal ohne versuchen?

----------

